
Ask HN: What do you think? is wealth inequality a problem? - sharemywin
How would you fix it? what if corps just limited the amount founders and investors could own&#x2F;make with a cap.
======
IanDrake
It's not a problem.

A problem is when too many people are poor, not when too many people are rich.

~~~
sharemywin
even if monopolies are stifling innovation? limiting consumer choice?

